# Handmade inline spinner



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

So I have an addiction to panfish and trout fishing with inline spinners. I thought making some would be really cool so I bought the parts and have now made my first inline spinner. I need to work on it but I have enough supplies for 49 more to perfect the art of inline spinner lure making. My first finished lure weighs about 1/10 oz which is a good “small lure” weight for me.



























































-VHR


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

It's a fun hobby. I spent the last several days preparing for the upcoming season. As always, I have 'way too many' to use myself. I'll have to give some away to the anglers I meet in my travels.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Got 1 each of my three sizes made. 


-VHR


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

It's fun. The best thing you can do is make one of each variety and test them to see if they act like you had hoped before making a ton. Length, weight, weight distribution, and blade size/style all affect the action including how slow you can crank them and still have it spin right. Then when you are happy with them, make a bunch in all the different color combinations you can dream up.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's a couple that I was working on earlier today. There's enough in the picture to give an idea of materials, tools and techniques to spruce up your own creations.











WTP makes several adhesive reflective tape products that I like using.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

PunyTrout said:


> Here's a couple that I was working on earlier today. There's enough in the picture to give an idea of materials, tools and techniques to spruce up your own creations.
> 
> 
> View attachment 828008
> ...


I debated using a split ring to attach the hook but decided to go directly on the wire. Why do you use a split ring?


-VHR


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

VetHuntRookie said:


> I debated using a split ring to attach the hook but decided to go directly on the wire. Why do you use a split ring?
> 
> 
> -VHR


Split rings allow you to swap out hooks. If the hooks become damaged or if you're fishing an area that requires single or barbless hooks. There's also less of a tendency to have the hook get caught up and ',hinge' during the battle when a fish is being landed. Overall using split rings gives you greater flexibility and adds longevity to your lure IMO. 

I use heavy-duty stainless steel wire when making my spinners. Most store bought major brands use flimsy wire that you can bend easily. Any large fish can ruin a lure after one use. I make my own because I can control the quality of the product I produce.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Where do you guys get your materials? I've looked at Jann's as well as a few others, but still not exactly sure. I guess the main thing for me is what gauge wire to use for trout spinners, the rest I can probably figure out.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

tincanary said:


> Where do you guys get your materials? I've looked at Jann's as well as a few others, but still not exactly sure. I guess the main thing for me is what gauge wire to use for trout spinners, the rest I can probably figure out.


I got my parts from lurepartsonline.com. Mine are 3” Looped End Wire Shafts in a .026” diameter. Including shipping and tax it is coming out to $1.97 a lure. Mine are lead-free too, if that is a factor for you. Lurepartsonline.com also has lead lure bodies for a lower cost.


-VHR


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I second lurepartsonline. Between them and Ebay you can find anything you need.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> Where do you guys get your materials? I've looked at Jann's as well as a few others, but still not exactly sure. I guess the main thing for me is what gauge wire to use for trout spinners, the rest I can probably figure out.



As far as wire is concerned, I buy stainless steel wire in 25 ft. rolls from Lakeside Tackle in Saint Clair Shores. I like 0.041 diameter wire. If you're using a wire forming tool it's easy but if you're just using a pair of needle nose pliers I'd stick with using 0.035 wire. It's easy to bend but not too flimsy. Buying pre-formed wire shafts is a convenient way to go but is more costly in the end and there is significant leftover scraps so its not as efficient as using a wire forming tool setup.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> As far as wire is concerned, I buy stainless steel wire in 25 ft. rolls from Lakeside Tackle in Saint Clair Shores. I like 0.041 diameter wire. If you're using a wire forming tool it's easy but if you're just using a pair of needle nose pliers I'd stick with using 0.035 wire. It easy to bend but not too flimsy. Buying pre-formed wire shafts is a convenient way to go but is more costly in the end and there is significant leftover scraps so its not as efficient as using a wire forming tool setup.


I have round nose pliers for bending wire, those should do the trick. Lakeside is right down the road from my workplace, gonna pay them a visit soon.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> I have round nose pliers for bending wire, those should do the trick. Lakeside is right down the road from my workplace, gonna pay them a visit soon.



I _might have_ bought out their stock of wire the last time I was in there. I think I left one package though. I can spare you a package if you want next time I drop off some reels for service.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

tincanary said:


> I have round nose pliers for bending wire, those should do the trick. Lakeside is right down the road from my workplace, gonna pay them a visit soon.


I've got a coil of something around 0.030" that I'm probably not going to use.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

...what gauge wire to use for trout spinners..

Hey TC, sup?? 

Will be keeping that reel you sold me in the rotation this year again, thanks.

Wire sz ...diam....use

10... .024 ..... Sz 0 blade, 1/16 rooster tail style

11.. .026. ..sz 1 or 2 blade

13.. .031. ... 3/4/5 blade

from notes I had made on the packs of wire. Info sourced from a couple of books and online posts, no guarantees, ymmv.

Those are for french style blades ( like mepps). Found out that there are apparently two size standards to those so a 1 blade can actually be different sizes just to keep it interesting. I source from janns, ebay, AMZN, some beads from craft stores.

I have generally bought the lower end blades, but there are premium brands that are thicker and create a little more "whump" ( highly technical term) when they spin.

Some good comments in here about wire thickness vs having to constantly straighten after fish/snags. I have a hard time putting on smaller spit rings without damaging them, but with the rings I can use a lighter gauge hook that will bend out if snagged and then replace it. I've also tried using single hooks, some !ike the photo above ( tmc 105 ish) and also the gold Aberdeen, which are good enough to land trout, but can easily bend if you stick it into some wood on the retrieve and would like to get back a serviceable blade, weight and clevis for the next time.

Hth, have fun..


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

As long as I'm typing... You can get a bead looper tool for about 20 ,bucks that works pretty slick for the eyes (and fly tying shanks). I found that I always had a sharp end after I cut off the wire at the eye so if I have time I'll smooth it out a bit with a Dremel. Otherwise, they tend to poke me in the finger when holding the spinner at the eye to release fish.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

A pair of wire bending pliers are life saver and make for clean work. Add in some good cutters and most times no need to clean up if tight to shank of spinner.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

I went to the pond behind my apartment and tested my new spinners. The smallest one didn’t spin right so I ended up remaking it. I didn’t leave enough of a gap in between the components so the blade didn’t spin freely. I also got some round nose pliers and better wire cutters from the craft store. I pumped out some more to fill out my tackle box and I am ready to catch fish.


-VHR


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Lure testing is half the fun of research and development. There is a pleasure in catching something on a homemade lure that beats description. I would rather catch an 8 inch bass on a homemade lure than a 16 inch bass on a manufactured product. There’s a little voice in my head that says, ‘based on my own creativity, I wouldn’t have starved today.’

And when I lose a homemade lure to a snag, there is a real sense of loss…followed by the determination that I can make another one for cheap!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Learning is more fun than knowing if you _know what I mean  _


----------

